
Samsung Focus – Unified Inbox; email, calendar, task, memo, and contacts - richardboegli
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.samsung.android.focus
======
richardboegli
Hopefully this gets picked up as it is quite an AWESOME app. I posted 21 days
ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13129002](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13129002)

